# Best Bird Mix and my planned mix.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Called past feed supplier today and decided to have a look around at the bird seed as last time i just used to go in and grab the first bag i saw haha.

Anyway which of these is the best i think its the last one just for the high amount of Barley and Wheat.

This one im not so sure about as it doesnt say what type of seeds are actually in it, also included peanuts which ive never given any of my mice.






















































This is the one i think would be the best to use.









My new mix will be as follows

Mixed flakes ( in replace of rabbit food,as the only one i can find around here are either pellets which my mice before wouldnt eat or contain high amouts of grass pellets. )
Rolled Oats
One of the seed above.

I can also get Rolled Barley but would it be needed?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The last mix looks fantastic. If you do add oats and mixed flakes, that would lower the percentage of proteins from seeds, so you might want to feed a bit of dog or cat kibble as well. As 70% of the ingredients are wheat and barley, I'd probably try it on its own.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheers Sarah, of course i knew id forgot something, I can always grab a "small bag" of good quality dog/cat kibble from batleys.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Think i may just add half a bag of rolled oats to the seed to bulk it up a bit =S

Shall see what it looks likw tomorrow when i got back for some.


----------

